# GAmescodeshop



## Unregistriert (2 Februar 2011)

Hallo

Ich habe eine networkkarte für die Playstation dort bestellt und die Sofortüberweisung hat nicht richtig funktioniert also habe ich den Bezahlvorgang abgebrochen.
Die KArte wurde somit auch nicht geliefert. Nun wollen die aber trotzdem das Geld weil ich die Bestellung nicht fristgerecht gekündigt hätte.
Ich versteh das nicht es ist doch gar kein KAuf zustande gekommen da die Ware nicht geliefert wurde oder lieg ich da falsch??

LG Monika


----------



## Reducal (2 Februar 2011)

*Sofortüberweisung*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> habe eine networkkarte bestellt
> die Sofortüberweisung hat nicht richtig funktioniert
> KArte wurde somit auch nicht geliefert
> wollen die aber trotzdem das Geld weil ich die Bestellung nicht fristgerecht gekündigt hätte




War die Überweisung über Payment-Network? https://www.payment-network.com/

Solche Fälle habe ich nun schon mehrfach erlebt. Wegen des technischen Fehlers kommt es zu Fehlbuchungen und keiner will das verantworten müssen.


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Februar 2011)

*AW: GAmescodeshop*

Nein über sofortüberweisung aber ich habe den Bezahlvorgang ja vorher abgebrochen das heißt die haben kein Geld von mir aber wollen die KArte trotzdem gezahlt haben obwohl sie die nicht ausgeliefert haben da das Geld ja garnicht bei denen angekommen ist.

LG


----------



## haudraufundschluss (2 Februar 2011)

*AW: GAmescodeshop*

§ 312d BGB:


> (2) Die Widerrufsfrist beginnt abweichend von § 355 Abs. 3 Satz 1 nicht vor Erfüllung der Informationspflichten gemäß Artikel 246 § 2 in Verbindung mit § 1 Abs. 1 und 2 des Einführungsgesetzes zum Bürgerlichen Gesetzbuche, *bei der Lieferung von Waren nicht vor deren Eingang beim Empfänger*, bei der wiederkehrenden Lieferung gleichartiger Waren nicht vor Eingang der ersten Teillieferung und bei Dienstleistungen nicht vor Vertragsschluss.



Widerrufe doch einfach.


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Februar 2011)

*AW: GAmescodeshop*

wollte ich ja aber die sagen ich hab die frist nicht eingehalten


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Februar 2011)

*AW: GAmescodeshop*

24 Stunden nach Bestellung ist der Artikel verbindlich für Sie reserviert und es besteht eine Abnahmeverpflichtung Ihrerseits.


----------



## Reducal (2 Februar 2011)

*AW: GAmescodeshop*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> über sofortüberweisung aber ich habe den Bezahlvorgang ja vorher abgebrochen das heißt die haben kein Geld von mir aber wollen die KArte trotzdem gezahlt haben


Und genau da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer! Wie kommen die Gautinger dazu, Daten aus einem abgebrochenen Vorgang zu verarbeiten, obwohl keine Buchung verzeichnet wird. Im Nachhinein müsste die Payment Network AG es rekapitulieren können, an welcher Stelle des Ablaufs der Fehler entstanden ist.

_PS: .... persönlich ich stelle das System über sofortüberweisung.de schon immer in Frage - technisch wie datenmäßig - und meide es deshalb, auch wenn es sich immer mehr verbreitet._

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 10:24:36 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 10:21:07 ----------




Monika schrieb:


> ...da die Ware nicht geliefert wurde





Monika schrieb:


> > 24 Stunden nach Bestellung ist der Artikel verbindlich für Sie reserviert und es besteht eine Abnahmeverpflichtung Ihrerseits.


Ja was denn nun? Es handelt sich hier doch um einen Code, der per eMail ausgeliefert wird oder hättest du eine physische Karte mit der Briefpost zu gesendet bekommen müssen?


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Februar 2011)

*AW: GAmescodeshop*

genau ist einfach nur ein Code per Mail


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Februar 2011)

*AW: GAmescodeshop*

Ich versteh das alles nicht wenn ich bei Otto oder so bestelle und breche dann ab besteht doch auch keine Abnahmeverpflichtung gibt es sowas in dem Fall (Onlinebestellung)überhaupt


----------



## Hippo (2 Februar 2011)

*AW: GAmescodeshop*



Reducal schrieb:


> ... Ja was denn nun? Es handelt sich hier doch um einen Code, der per eMail ausgeliefert wird oder hättest du eine physische Karte mit der Briefpost zu gesendet bekommen müssen?



Ist doch eigentlich egal. Es kam nix und damit begann die Widerrufsfrist noch nicht zu laufen. Eine Netzwerkkarte ist doch kein speziell hergestelltes Wirtschaftsgut wie ein Maßfenster z.B.
Insofern meine ich daß diese Klausel 





> 24 Stunden nach Bestellung ist der Artikel verbindlich für Sie reserviert und es besteht eine Abnahmeverpflichtung Ihrerseits.


 nicht dazu taugt den Widerruf nach Fernabsatzgesetz auszuhebeln


----------



## haudraufundschluss (2 Februar 2011)

*AW: GAmescodeshop*



Hippo schrieb:


> Ist doch eigentlich egal. Es kam nix und damit begann die Widerrufsfrist noch nicht zu laufen. Eine Netzwerkkarte ist doch kein speziell hergestelltes Wirtschaftsgut wie ein Maßfenster z.B.
> Insofern meine ich daß diese Klausel  nicht dazu taugt den Widerruf nach Fernabsatzgesetz auszuhebeln


Das macht es noch einfacher: Wer so etwas behauptet, hat nicht ordnungsgemäß belehrt. Und ohne ordnungsgemäße Belehrung kann auch kann keine Frist in Gang gesetzt werden, die man verpassen kann.
Abgesehen davon kann ich auch nicht erkennen, dass überhaupt ein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist, wenn die Anbahnung bereits abgebrochen wurde.


----------



## Reducal (2 Februar 2011)

*AW: GAmescodeshop*



Hippo schrieb:


> Eine Netzwerkkarte


Das ist es eben nicht!


Monika schrieb:


> ist einfach nur ein Code per Mail


...der reserviert und nicht abgerufen wurde, weil die Zahlung aussteht. Dennoch will der Anbieter die Monika in Verzug setzen, weil er meint im Recht zu sein. Das Geschäft ist aber noch gar nicht abgeschlossen und geliefert wurde auch nicht. Außerdem kann Monika den Vertrag offensichtlich noch immer widerrufen, nur das wissen anscheinend weder die Monika noch der Anbieter.


----------



## Hippo (2 Februar 2011)

*AW: GAmescodeshop*

Hm ...
Abgeschlossen ist der Kauf m.E. schon. Zumindest bei den paar mal bei denen ich mit Sofortüberweisung gezahlt habe wurde der Kauf bestätigt und dann die (vorher gewünschte) Bezahlung in die Wege geleitet.
Was ich aber immer noch nicht verstehe - im ersten Posting heißt es "Netzwerkkarte" und das ist nach meinem Verständnis eine Hardwarekomponente und dann heißt es "Code per Mail" ???
Inwieweit jetzt natürlich ein per Knopfdruck generierter Code mit einer Maßanfertigung gleichgesetzt werden kann, ich hege da meine Zweifel


----------



## haudraufundschluss (2 Februar 2011)

*AW: GAmescodeshop*



Reducal schrieb:


> ...der reserviert und nicht abgerufen wurde, weil die Zahlung aussteht.



Du machst es Dir da unnötig schwer. Über die Frage, um was es sich bei dem Code nun handelt, muss man sich eigentlich überhaupt keine Gedanken machen. Der Verkäufer versteht es in seinem Shop aber als Ware und da würde ich erst mal nicht widersprechen wollen, weil sich das Problem so für den Verbraucher am elegantesten lösen lässt.


----------



## Reducal (2 Februar 2011)

*AW: GAmescodeshop*



Hippo schrieb:


> Was ich aber immer noch nicht verstehe - im ersten  Posting heißt es "Netzwerkkarte" und das ist nach meinem Verständnis  eine Hardwarekomponente und dann heißt es "Code per Mail" ?


Du  bist kein Spieler, gelle?   Facebook ist auch ein Netzwerk und man kann es nicht  anfassen. Gemeint ist das Ding >  HIER <.



haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> Du machst es Dir da unnötig schwer. ... weil sich das Problem so für den Verbraucher am elegantesten lösen lässt.


Da hast du wohl recht, das gehört zum Berufsrisiko bei mir. :-p


----------



## Hippo (2 Februar 2011)

*AW: GAmescodeshop*



Reducal schrieb:


> _*Du  bist kein Spieler, gelle?*_   Facebook ist auch ein Netzwerk und man kann es nicht  anfassen. Gemeint ist das Ding >  HIER <.



Schdümmd ...
... das einzige was ich am PC spiele ist das hier >>> IKARUS eShop*-*easyFly4- Flugsimulator - Easy Commander Version*


Aber Sachen gibts mit denen den Leutz mittlerweile das Geld aus der Tasche gezogen wird ...


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Februar 2011)

*AW: GAmescodeshop*

Hmmm, sämtliche Daten der Seite schreien nach Achtung, Augen auf.
Gibt zwar ein Admin C in Deutschland, aber ist m.E. wohl nicht wirklich die ladungsfähige Anschrift.
Telefon ist eine teure 0900-Nummer und die Faxnummer ist eine amerikanische.

Interessanter Bericht: forum.piratenpartei.de &bull; Thema anzeigen - Webshop verlangt nach Ausweiskopie www.gamecodeshop.de

Wieso kauft man diese Karten nicht bei z.B. einen sehr großen Versandhandel mit Auslieferungslager in Fulda? Nun, man spart ganze 10 Cent und bekommt den Code wohl sofort per Mail.


Da passt es nur dazu, dass die Geld haben wollen, obwohl die Transaktion abgebrochen wurde.

Unglaublich, wie heutzutage Geiz geil ist


----------



## Reducal (2 Februar 2011)

*AW: Gamecodeshop.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hmmm, sämtliche Daten der Seite schreien nach Achtung, Augen auf.


Stimmt, allein schon beim Impressum hat sich das Thema nach einem Gerichtsverfahren gegen Kunden in D für mich erledigt - an den Klabautermann glaube ich ja auch nicht.





> Gamecodeshop
> Inetdotcom, Inc.
> 200 S Wacker Dr 31st Fl
> Chicago, IL 60606
> ...


Aber die 





> 1api.de, 1api GmbH in Homburg


wird schon wissen, wie ihr Kunde erreichbar ist, für den sie die Domain registrieren ließ. Wenn man der Aussage der Anbieterin glaubt, so hat die niemals vor in Deutschland zu klagen und in US würde wegen so was nie eine Klage zugelassen werden. Also, entspannt euch!


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Februar 2011)

*AW: GAmescodeshop*

die Registrierung der Domain ist identisch 

Wieder ein Beweis dafür, dass Denic  sich einen Kehricht um die Seriosität der Anmeldungen schert


----------



## heini789 (25 August 2017)

habe vor 1 woche ungefaehr 2x guthaben fuer xbox live bezahlt per ueberweisung sofort und keine codes erhalten wenn gamecodeshop das liest hier dioe order 5771250   habe auch zieh mails eschrieben das die mir die codes schicken oder geld zurueck tut was ihr von ganescodeshop


----------



## BenTigger (25 August 2017)

Was will Heini uns hier damit sagen?? Ich versteh nur Bahnhof...


----------



## Hippo (25 August 2017)

Hauptbahnhof oder Ubahnhof?

*glaskugelmoduson*
heini meint vermutlich daß der Shop hier mitliest und ihm jetzt vor lauter Knieschlottern das Geld zurücküberweist.


----------



## jupp11 (25 August 2017)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Ich versteh nur Bahnhof...


Zug fährt ab...

PS: hust hust.... Das letzte Posting vor dem Rätsel stammt vom  2 Februar *2011*


----------



## Hippo (25 August 2017)




----------



## heini789 (25 August 2017)

meiner gamescodeshop die seite ist nicht serious


----------



## BenTigger (25 August 2017)

Sorry nicht böse gemeint, aber welche Sprache ist deine Muttersprache?
Vielleich beherscht du Englisch besser?

Deine Texte ergeben keinen wirklich sicheren Sinn, auf dem sich dann fachlich antworten lässt.


----------



## Joschi123 (25 August 2017)

statt ihn noch zu veräppeln könnte man ihm auch helfen,oder einfach gar nichts schreiben


----------



## BenTigger (25 August 2017)

1. veräppel ich ihn nicht
2. frage ich extra nach, um helfen zu können 
3. wenn du das besser verstehst, was er genau will, warum beantwortwortest du dann nicht seine Fragen. 
4. ist das ein Forum zum Helfen und nicht ignorieren. 

wie du siehst, auch dein.... kommentar....  wird beantwortet.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (28 August 2017)

heini789 schrieb:


> meiner gamescodeshop die seite ist nicht serious


Wie hast Du denn bezahlt?


----------



## BenTigger (28 August 2017)

Er schrieb:



heini789 schrieb:


> habe vor 1 woche ungefaehr 2x guthaben fuer xbox live bezahlt per ueberweisung sofort



Ich denke mal, er meinte eine Überweisung, die er selbst veranlasst hat.


----------



## heini789 (28 August 2017)

siofortueberweisung jetzt am samstag nun endlich kamen die codes aber 10x angeschrieben die


----------

